# Question for Bobj3 about shop made knobs



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Deleted, found the info was already posted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Thanks,,, here's some links, they are fun to make and I make them all the time when I don't want to start a new project but I want to make some saw dust...  can't have to many on hand 

http://www.routerforums.com/42539-post14.html
http://www.routerforums.com/42540-post15.html
http://www.routerforums.com/42669-post28.html
http://www.routerforums.com/71600-post36.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4464-jig-storage-shop-made-knobs-2.html

===========



rstermer said:


> I was looking at the tapered leg jig you made, a nice piece of work by the way, and noticed the shop made knobs. Do you have a jig for making them as well? If so, could you post some photos and perhaps a short description of how they are made? Your's look far more functional than the ones I've been buying at Lowes.
> Thanks in advance,
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Bob- Do the knobs hold up ok if made out of mdf?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Yes 

=======


rstermer said:


> Bob- Do the knobs hold up ok if made out of mdf?


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Knobs*

Hey Bob:
I am really stupid, but I can't figure out why you are using welding wire for your knobs. What is the reason?
Don


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Don

Welding wire,,it's just a cheap way to index the holes.. once you drill the center hole you put in a rod, then when you dill the 1st.hole on the outside of the block you put one more rod in, and so on all the way around the block,you should have 3 rods in place when drill the indexing holes..then remove the rods and drill the big holes out, like in the snapshot...in this way you don't need to use your math every time.. just drop the pins in place and it's all done for you from that point on ..  the pattern you made will set it right every time..and can be use over and over...

======





don1 said:


> Hey Bob:
> I am really stupid, but I can't figure out why you are using welding wire for your knobs. What is the reason?
> Don


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*T nut points*

Hello Bob 

What is the purpose of cutting off the points on the T nuts? It seems like they would just spin and the knob wouldn't tighten them up.

Great idea. I will use it on my box joint jig.

Thanks
Mike R


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The point must be remove or they will split the knob when they are driven into the hole in the knob..almost all of the points are cut off but not all,about 1/16" or so of it still sticks into the knob,,,and the more you tighten the knob the tighter it gets pulled into place.. 

==========



awoodnut said:


> Hello Bob
> 
> What is the purpose of cutting off the points on the T nuts? It seems like they would just spin and the knob wouldn't tighten them up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> The point must be remove or they will split the knob when they are driven into the hole in the knob..almost all of the points are cut off but not all,about 1/16" or so of it still sticks into the knob,,,and the more you tighten the knob the tighter it gets pulled into place..
> 
> ==========


 Hi Bob:

Just wondering. Wouldn't it be better to drill holes to receive the points, rather than trim the points back to 1/16"? That way, there would be more strength against the tee-nut turning?

Cassandra


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've cut them off also. Never had a problem with them turning.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cassandra

Yep you can do that and I have a time or two but it's not needed the norm and it's a waste of time the norm..the ones it did, do like to crack when you go to tighten the knob down,,it likes to weaken the knob,they just are not that big to start off with...and with points in them,they act like 3 little blades inside the knob and put a force on the grain of the wood like a wedge so to speak. 
A little bit of glue on the bottom side of the tee nuts will lock them in place if the center hole is/was drilled out just a little to big,and I have done that a time or two...woodworking the art of fixing errors  LOL

=========

====



Cassandra said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Just wondering. Wouldn't it be better to drill holes to receive the points, rather than trim the points back to 1/16"? That way, there would be more strength against the tee-nut turning?
> 
> Cassandra


----------

